

#HashtagBattle - Fight on Twitter - camilleroux
http://hashtagbattle.com
This site is born from a friendly competition between two Startup Week-ends held the same day in Sophia-Antipolis (France) and Lauzanne (Switzerland). We wanted to know which side would get more tweets. 
Camille, co-organizer of the Sophia-Antipolis event, coded the first prototype of #HashtagBattle in one hour on a Friday night. 
On saturday night, with some kind help from the awesome Damian, the prototype was tremendously improved and the first release was deployed!
======
titinette2a
So cool to see who is the best hashtag between apple & windows or bieber &
spears ! :D

------
magalibedycasa
Add my vote please!

